# الانثى الشرقيه المتمرده by : Mina Elbatal



## Alexander.t (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*بعد ما شوفت الانثى الشرقيه فى الموضوع ده                                                                                                                          تناقض عقلية الرجل الشرقى , ما رأيكم؟             ‏*

*ولقيت مطالب كتيير من البنات بتقول احنا مش اقل منكم واحنا زينا زيكم*

*افتكرت علاقتى ببنت كنت مرتبط بيها زمان*
*اؤل ما بدءت العلاقه ده كانت مينفعش تعمل حاجه غير لما تقولى وده طبعا كان احد شروطى*
*فى الاؤل كان الموضوع عادى جدا وكانت بتنفذ ده*
*بس بعد مرور سنه ونص على ارتباطنا حصل انها ابتدت تتخنق من ده*
*هى حسيت اللى بتعمله هو نوع من انواع النقص عندها او انها مش انسانه وليها*
* حريه كامله زيي زيها ، قعدنا مع بعض وقالتلى انا مش قادره استمر بالوضع ده وياريت نغيره*
*وفى الاؤل بالنسبالى كان الموضوع صعب*
*لانى صعب جدا اغير من قوانين انا حطيتها عشان نمشى عليها*
*ورفضت الموضوع رفض جذرى ووصلت انى قولتلها اما انا او الكلام اللى انتى بتقوليه ده*
*طبعا هى اختارتنى وضغط على نفسها فتره جامده جدا انها تمشى بنفس النظام القديم*
*بس انا مكنش عاجبنى الوضع كده يعنى مكنتش حابب انها تعمل حاجه لمجرد انها تريحنى*
*فكرت وقررت مع نفسى انى هشيل كل القيود دى من عليها لفتره معينه*
* وهشوف رد فعلها هيكون ايه ، هل هتبقى سعيده بالوضع ده اللى هى عاوزاه*
* ولا هترجع تانى زى ما انا عاوز*
*وفضلنا على الوضع ده ما يقرب من شهر ونص فوجئت انها هى اللى رجعت تانى تدريجياً*
* على النظام  اللى انا كنت محدده من الاؤل ولما سئلتها ايه اللى غيرك ورجعتى زى الاؤل*
*بالظبط*
*قالتلى حاسه انى مش مسئوله من واحد حاسه اننا بُعاد عن بعض*
*الاؤل كنت بحس انك اقرب حد ليا فى الدنيا كلها دلوقتى مش حاسه بده*
*انا نفسى نرجع زى الاؤل لانى فعلا حسيت اننا ابتدينا نفترق من بعد ما كنا واحد*

*السوال دلوقتى موجه لكل انثى شرقيه متمرده على الوضع اللى هى فيه*
*وشايفه ان حقها مهدور وشايفه انها بتُعامل فى المجتمع* 
* على انها مش انسان كامل وليه حريه كامله.* 

*هل لو تم تغرييب الرجال الشرقيين بمعنى لو *
*حولنا الرجاله الشرقيين بطباعهم المتخلفه دى زى ما انتو متخيلين الى رجال شرقيين* 
* ولكن بطباع غربيه * 

*هل ستعشقون هذه الطباع ام انكم ستشتاقو الى طبعنا الشرقى؟؟*
*من فضلك عزيزتى فكرى جيداً ثم جاوبى*

*By : Mina Elbatal*

​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا واثق انى هشوف ردود عجــيبــه ومتمــــــــرده :t23:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *انا واثق انى هشوف ردود عجــيبــه ومتمــــــــرده :t23:
> *​




أتك على الصبر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوعك جميل اووي
الراجل الشرقي في طباعو متسلط اوي لدرجة انو بياذي الست
مش كلهم طبعااا بس الاغلبيه
اللي انت حكيتو عن تجبرتك جميل جدااا والبنت دي تفكيرها سليم اوي وانثى بمعنى الكلمه
لو الراجلفكر بطريقة انها تبين رجولتو صح فانا هعشق ده فيه وهكون خاضعه ليه بكامل ارادتي
غيرة الراجل الشرقي لما بتستعمل صح بيبقى راجل بمعنى الكلمه
اما عن سؤالك اللي هو لو حولنا الراجل الشرقي لطباع غربيه
فانا في نظري مش هيبقى راجل لان في الغرب الست هي الراجل والراجل مجرد من اي رجوله 
ولا في فرق بينهم اصلااا
طبعا الراجل الشرقي وبطباعو اللي هي عشق للمرءه الشرقيه احلى بكتير
انما تسلط منو ويعمل راجل من مفيش تبقى طباع متخلفه واناني وراجل في البطاقه بسسسسس
ده غير انو  يعرف ازاي ميخنقهاش بشروطو واوامرو دي  ومينزلش من قيمتها قدامو
والراجل الحقيقي هو اللي يعرف ازاي يخلي الست تخضع لارادتو وتحب فيه ده 

ده رئيي
ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> أتك على الصبر


:t9::t9:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2010)

انا احتج على متمرده :t32:​


----------



## Rosetta (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*أكثر شيء بكرهه في الرجل الشرقي انه عقله سميييييك و ما بيستوعب متطلبات الفتاة 
و شي تاني انه عصبي و بيعصب على اتفه الامور :thnk0001:

احم احم طبعا مش الكل بس الاغلبية كده :act23:
مررررررسي يا مينا موضوع روعة و متابعة اكييييد ​*


----------



## girgis2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلامتك يادماغي*
*بقى بعد موضوع الرجل الشرقي ده هتعملوا موضوع تاني عن البنت الشرقية*
*يلا كلنا لها*
*بس هو في حاجة يا أخ مينا في تجربتك دي:*
*ما بين انك كنت تسيبها على راحتها البنت دي وبين ان هي تحس انك كنت غريب عنها شعرة رفيعة*
*أو ممكن تكون هي متعودتش أصلا من أهلها انها تكون مش مسؤلة من حد فبقى شيء جديد عليها*
*الله أعلم*
*وبالمناسبة المجتمع الشرقي لو تحول لمجتمع غربي هينهار زيادة وهيخيب زيادة ومش هيعرف أصلا يتحول*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

> *هل ستعشقون هذه الطباع ام انكم ستشتاقو الى طبعنا الشرقى؟؟*




*بص يا اخي الفاضل*​ 
*انا مش امرأه متمرده*​ 
*لان العصيان و التمرد معناه اننا مطالبين بالخضوع لنواميس معينه و لو طالبنا بتغييرها يبقي كفرنا*​ 
*انا مش معتبره اني متمرده*​ 
*انا مفكره*​ 
*و مقتنعه بالي بقوله و بعمله و مسئوله و متحمله كامل المسئوليه عن حياتي *​ 
*مش متمرده عالنت و بس*​ 
*انا بصراحه شديده بكره طبع الرجل الشرقي عن اقتناع عميق مش تمرد زي ما بتقول*​ 
*ثم ان ايه كلمه تمرد دي هو احنا بنتمرد علي ربنا يا اخينا*​ 
*ما ممكن الثوابت بتاعت الشرق تنهار زي ما حصل في الغرب بين يوم و ليله بعد 100 سنه مثلا*​ 
*ساعتها نبقي تمردنا ههههههههههههههه*​ 

*انا شخصيا بمنتهي القناعه بحب الاستقامه و بكره الالتواء *​ 
*و الرجل الشرقي ملتوي مش مستقيم في مشاعره وبيحب اوي يذل الي قدامه و يخضعه و يحطه تحت رجليه بدليل استخدامك لكلمه تمرد و ملتوي لانه لا يريد من امامه الا يعبر عن حبه و يريد ان يعبر عن حبه لتمثال شمع لا مشاعر له(التقل) والا احتقرها ان عبرت عن مشاعرها*​ 
*و انا جيت من عيله اصلا علمتني انه لازم يكون ليكي شخصيتك و محدش يدوسها و بابا و ماما كلاهما ربوني كدا بدون تنافر انه يجب ان يكون لي شخصيتي و في نفس الوقت احترم جوزي ما اركبوش *​ 
*حتي ابويا بيكره انه زوجي مثلا يركب راسي و يذلني*​ 
*لازم اكون معينا نظيره زي ما بيقول الكتاب المقدس*​ 
*ثم ان الرجل الغربي به ميزه شرقيه نوعا ما*​ 
*انه يغار لو لقي الست بتاعته في اخضان اخر*​ 
*بيغير و يفرقع زي الشرقي بالظبط*​ 
*و لكنه ان تزوج لا يعامل الست كجزمه و مركوب ابو قاسم و كوتشي*​ 
*لا كمعين نظيره و دا من بقايا المسيحيه الاخلاقيه الي في اخلاق الغربيين*​ 
*صراحه انا لست متمرده و ارفض هذا اللفظ انا شخص لي قناعاتي و تربيتي*​ 
*و التمرد هو التمرد علي قانون الرب لا القانون الوضعي اخي الفاضل يعني متمردات اصلا؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*حبيبتك رجعت لانها ضحت و حبتك مش بسبب الخضوع زي مانت فاكر*​ 
*هي حبتك زي مانت*​ 
*مش كدا ولا ايه*​ 
*زمان اهل المنتدي مسكوا في سيرتي للصبح هههههههههههههههههه سلام المسيح*​


----------



## zama (24 ديسمبر 2010)

لا شك طبعاً يا كيوبيد أن موضوعك هيثير كثير من الجدل سيستقطب أراء دون الأخري ..

==



> *أكثر شيء بكرهه في الرجل الشرقي انه عقله سميييييك و ما بيستوعب متطلبات الفتاة *



سميك !! 

مش يمكن البنت هي اللي بتفقد القدرة علي توصيل طلباتها ؟؟ !!

==



> *زمان اهل المنتدي مسكوا في سيرتي للصبح هههههههههههههههههه سلام المسيح*



الحقيقة يا جوسبل أنا مـُعجب  بتلقائية كلماتك العفوية ..

أيضاً أحترم التوازن المحسوس بطريقة كلامك في العلاقة بين الرجل و المرأة ..

لكن أتحفظ بشدة علي



> *الرجل الشرقي ملتوي مش مستقيم في مشاعره*



أكيد عندك مرجعية من الخبرة كونتي عليها الإحساس بالوضع دا ، لكن التعميم غير محبب ..

==

موضوع قمة بالروعة  ..


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه بقى الموضوع بتاعى عمل ده كله ياكيوبيد ؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا تقصدنى انا بالمتمردة صح هههههههه ؟ يالهوى ده انتو بهدلتونى 

متمردة على ايه ياكيوبيد ؟ على قوانين المجتمع ؟ تقدر تقولى مين الى حط القوانين ديه ؟ مين الى حط العادات والتقاليد ؟ مش الراجل هو الى حطها ؟ بطبيعة ان المجتمع مجتمع ذكورى 

طيب لما تحط قوانين ليا علشان امشى عليها من غير ما تاخد رأيى فيها وطبعا بطبيعة الحال لما تحط انت القوانين هتراعى فيها احتياجاتك انت بالاكتر لان طبيعة الانسان بشكل عام انانى 

وبعدين اجى انا اقولك بعد ما طلعنا من الكهف الى كنا فيه ومن العصر الطباشيرى الى كنا محبوسين فيه واقولك حرام عليك القوانين ديه انت راعيت فيها نفسك واحتياجاتك بس لما كنت انت المسيطر دلوقتى لازم تحط قوانين جديدة وعادات جديدة تناسب احتياجاتى وانسانيتى انا كمان يبقى ده تمرد ؟

لما السجين يطلب الحرية من السجان يبقى ده تمرد ؟ 

ليه هو انا مش مفروض يكون ليا شخصية ؟ مش مفروض يكون ليا رأى فى القوانين الى حطهالى غيرى وعايزنى امشى عليها ؟

لما يبتدى يظهر للبنت شخصية ورأى وتعترض على الظلم والضغط النفسى الى هى فيه ومحدش حس بيه قبل كده تبقى مجنونة ومتمردة ومش متربية كمان وقليلة الادب هههههه

عجبى على مجتمع الى يطلب الاحترام فيه وانه يبقى بنى ادم يبقى متمرد وقليل الادب 

عايزين تطلقوا قوانين واحنا نستقبلها زى اجهزة الاستقبال وننفذها بدون حتى التفكير فيها 

كيوبيد انا مش متمردة انا افكارى ديه وصلتلها بعد التخلص من عملية غسيل المخ الرهيبة الى اتعرضنالها كلنا 

اخدت وقت علشان احس انى بنى ادمة منمتش وصحيت وطقت فى دماغى وقولت لا انا لازم اتمرد على المجتمع لا اخدت وقت وتفكير علشان اوصل لقناعات ووصلت ان بعض العادات الى عندنا ملهاش اى منطق ولا لازمة اصلا 

وفى الفترة الى كنت فيها فى مصر لو كنت شوفتنى لا يمكن كنت هتقول انى بفكر بالطريقة ديه لانى كنت ماشية على قوانين المجتمع لانى مش من طبيعتى حب المشاكل ولا التمرد لكن عقلى كان حر 

كان حر من التحقير والنظرة الدونية الشهوانية ليا 

كان حر من نظرة المجتمع على انى اقل ذكاءا من الرجل 

وبالنسبة لموقفك مع البنت ديه 

عايزة اقولك على حاجة ياكيوبيد وديه نصيحة لآى شاب هنا 

الراجل القوى فعلا هو الى يترك المرأة حرة فى عالمه ميخافش من حريتها عارف ليه ؟علشان هى لو بتحبه فعلا مش هتقدر تسيب عالمه ابدا 

يطلقها حرة بثقة فيها واحترام لانسانيتها من غير مايعقد يملى عليها شروط وكأنها داخلة سجن او معسكر ولما يسيبها حرة 

هيلاقيها هى بنفسها بترجعله دون اى ضغط او مجهود منه او انه يملى عليها شروط وقوانين 

الراجل القوى والذكى فعلا هو الى ميخافش من المرأة القوية الذكية لكن الراجل الضعيف الهش من جوه هو الى بيشعر بتهديد من تواجد واحدة ذكية او قوية فى حياته وعلشان كده بيعمل كل ما فى وسعه علشان يفشلها ويحبطها ويحاصرها ويخنقها لانه هو ضعيف وفاشل داخليا فى جميع المجالات فبيلاقى نجاحة فى قهر غيره 

سلام


*


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
اما بعد
فانت مخطأ يا حج كيوبيد فاوامرك و شروطك عليها فيها ظلم لمن احبتك و اسمحلى افسرلك التفسير العلمى لما حدث
اول شئ امرك ليها نوع من انواع حب السيطرة لانك بتامرها و تجبرها انها تقولك على كل خطواتها و طبعا حضرتك حر تروح هنا متروحش هنا لكن هى لازم تديك تقرير بخطواتها زى المجرم اللى عليه مراقبة
ثانى شئ لما هى رفضت كده بعد فترة ده لاحساسها بالملل و لانها حست انها مش انسانة لها حريتها وانها حاجة مملوكة ليك انت اللى تحركها وقت متحب و تقعدها وقت ما تحب
ثالث شئ لما هى حبت انها تاخد حريتها و تعمل اللى على مزاجها مقدرتش عارف ليه مش علشان احساسها بالوحدة لا علشان ده بقى تقليد عندها زى الست اللى بتتصبح بعلقة و تتمسى بعلقة شوف يوم كده جوزها ميضربهاش يحصلها ايه ممكن تتجنن فيها و تجر شكله علشان يخلع المركوب و يديها على نافوخها:spor22:
و هديك مثال بسيط خالص 
الشخص المدمن و ليكن على الدخان مثلا اتعود عليه سنة بيدخن زهق و تعب منه و قال انا هبطل مش هيكمل شهر او اتنين و هتلاقيه رجع من نفسه تانى للدخان وده ليه لانه خلاص اتعود و ادمن على الشئ ده و بقى روتين عنده
اسمحلى اقولك كلمة متستغلش حب البنت ليك علشان تفرض سيطرتك عليها خصوصا انك لسة مرتبطش بيها رسمى و الارتباط الرسمى هنا هو الزواج مش الخطوبة و تلبيس دبلة معظم الناس اول ما تلبس دبلة بيتحكمو فى البنت تقولش لبسها طوق كلب؟؟؟؟؟؟ و ده حاجة من العادات الشرقية العقيمة اللى اتورثها ناس كتير جدا
الرجل الواثق من نفسه اولا وواثق من اخلاق حبيبته ثانيا و حبها ليه عمره ما يشك فيها لحظة
وهى اللى بنفسها و رضاها هترجع تقوله هى كانت فين من غير ما يقولها او يطلب منها وده علشان هى بتحبه و الراجل برده المفروض يقول للى بيحبها هو كان فين


----------



## Critic (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*حبيب قلبى يا كويبيد*
*بالنسبة للموضوع*
*انا مش مع السيطرة او فرض انا بحب ايه و بكره ايه على المحبوبة*
*لان العلاقة فى النهاية هى : "تكامل" اكتر منها "توافق"*
*لو انا لفرض عليها انها تعمل كل اللى بحبه او تعملش اللى مش بحبه او احجمها و روحى هنا و متروحيش هناك يبقى انا عايز اطمس شخصيتها و اعملها ريموت كنترول ....لازم اقبل بيها زى ما هى*
*اما لو هى بتعمل حاجات انا مقدرش استحملها فالحل مش انى افرض عليها متعملوش ممكن اتنازل انا او اكلمها بشكل ودى و نلاقى حل يرضى الجميع او اخر المطاف انى اكتشف انى مش هقدر اكمل معاها و ده طبيعى جدا و ش عيب و لا حرام*

*اما عن الرجل الشرقى :*
*القائلين : الرجل الشرقى متسلط*
*الرجل الشرقى عديم الاحساس*
*الرجل الشرقى متخلف*

*و بيقولوا مش تعميم لكن المعظم (رغم انى عارف ان كلمة معظم دى "دبلوماسية" علشان المعارضين مش اكتر)*

*ارحموا نفسكم شوية*
*هل انتو اتعاملتوا مع المعظم ؟*
*تجاربكم لا تتعدى ابوكى و اخوكى و حبيب او اتنين*
*يعنى اتعاملتى بعمق مع 5 و 6 بالكتير*
*و ترجعى تقولى المعظم !!!!*

*هل الرجل الشرقى بيتولد بجينات التخلف و عدم الاحساس مثلا ؟!!*

*و الرجل الغربى مش ملاك و فى منهم اوحش بمراحل من الشرقى*
*هل انتو اتعاملتو مع "معظم" الغرب كى تقرروا انهم لديهم الاحساس و بيفهموا متطلبات المراة ؟!!!!*

*على الاقل الشرقى يملك الكرامة و الغيرة و المرؤة على بيته و ده فى "المعظم" _على طريقتكم_ غير موجود فى الرجل الغربى و حدث و لا حرج العالم بقى قرية صغيرة و وسائل الاعلام بتجبلنا طباع منتشرة وسطهم انا متاكد ان اى فتاه شرقية لا يمكن تقبل بيها فهى مازالت "شرقية" لها كرامتها كالشرقى*

*اما عن المجتمع الاسلامى و اعرافه فلا تعمموه على كل الرجاله للتنفيس عن اللقهر و خراج الغضب الكامن !*
*و ثقوا ان من ضمن المقهورين : اختى و امى و كل احباء قلبى فانا مقهور ايضا*

*احنا كمان مش عاجبنا الوضع و نفسنا يكون فى احترام للمرأة*
*مش ذنبنا اننا اتولدنا فى مجتمع اعرافه كدة*
*ايه هو الحل ؟*
*معرفش*
*لكنه اكيد مش انكم تعددوا مساؤء رجال احدهم :ابوكى و اخوكى و حبيبك و قريبك*
*هل كل دول : متخلفين عديمى الاحساس لا يشعروا بمتطلباتك !!!!*
*اسف على الاطالة*
*وشكرا*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *حبيب قلبى يا كويبيد*
> *بالنسبة للموضوع*
> *انا مش مع السيطرة او فرض انا بحب ايه و بكره ايه على المحبوبة*
> *لان العلاقة فى النهاية هى : "تكامل" اكتر منها "توافق"*
> ...



*ياساتر ياساتر ياكريتك ده انت قلبك اسود اوى ياراجل ههههه

انا حاسه ان انا اخدت قلمين فى مشاركتك ديه ههههههههه بالناحة يابنى بالناحه احنا بنتناقش 

هههههه كريتك انا مش قولت خالص على الراجل الشرقى متخلف 

انا قولت المجتمع عنده افكار متخلفة 

ولو شوفت رأيي فى الموضوع التانى هتلاقينى قولت ان الراجل الشرقى ايضا ضحية وهو مقهور علشان كده بيمارس القهر على المرأة 

لكن متقوليش ان ارأنا هى بسبب صدمة فى شخص او اتنين 

لآن ده فيه اهانة ليا لآن كلامى مش نابع من صدمة او حفرة انا وقعت فيها لكن نابع من ملاحظات لحاجات حصلت معايا وحواليا 
فلما تقول صدمة انت بتقلل من تجربتى وملاحظاتى واستنتاجاتى فى الحياة 

سؤال ليك ياكريتك 
لما بتسمع عن بنت انت متعرفهاش انها عايشة لوحدها ايه اول فكرة بتيجى فى بالك ؟ ايه اول انطباع بتاخده عنها رغم انك متعرفهاش ؟ 
ده غسيل المخ الى بتكلم عنه وعلى فكرة غسيل المخ مش للراجل بس غسيل المخ فى مجتمعنا بيحصل للولد وللبنت 

اه حاجة كمان انا على فكرة مفيش مشاركة ليا جبت سيرة الراجل الغربى خالص ولا قارنته بالشرقى معرفش انتو جبتو المقارنة ديه منين 

الراجل الغربى بالنسبه لى عنده حاجات اه كويسة عن الراجل الشرقى بس طبعا هو انسان وعنده عيوب بردو هو مش مثالى ابدا مفيش حد مثالى او كامل 

واهدا وبالراحة علينا 
*


----------



## Critic (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*



ياساتر ياساتر ياكريتك ده انت قلبك اسود اوى ياراجل ههههه

انا حاسه ان انا اخدت قلمين فى مشاركتك ديه ههههههههه بالناحة يابنى بالناحه احنا بنتناقش 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*محدش يمسكنى*
*سيبينى يا شيخة دى الدنيا قل خيرها خلاص هههههههههه*

*لا لا انتى هتفتكرى فونتى عصبى بس هو على ارض الواقع عادى مكنتش متعصب و انا بكتب :d:d*

*



هههههه كريتك انا مش قولت خالص على الراجل الشرقى متخلف 

انا قولت المجتمع عنده افكار متخلفة 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*انا مش بتكلم عليكى بشكل خاص ان لاحظت ان ده الاجماع من معظم المداخلات هنا و هناك فقلت ايه الحكاية !!!*

*



سؤال ليك ياكريتك 
لما بتسمع عن بنت انت متعرفهاش انها عايشة لوحدها ايه اول فكرة بتيجى فى بالك ؟ ايه اول انطباع بتاخده عنها رغم انك متعرفهاش ؟ 
ده غسيل المخ الى بتكلم عنه وعلى فكرة غسيل المخ مش للراجل بس غسيل المخ فى مجتمعنا بيحصل للولد وللبنت 



أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*معلش بس :*
*لما مامتك بتسمع عن ده بتقول ايه ؟*
*المشكلة ان دى مش مشكلة راجل شرقى دى مشكلة مجتمع فليه تصبوا جامة غضبك على الرجال فقط و لا تلمومى المرأة !!*
*هتقولى ما انا بلوم الاتنين :*
*طب ليه الموضوع عن "الرجل الشرقى" ؟*

*و بردو صوابعك مش زى بعضها*
*ايه اللى اجزملك ان هيجى فى دماغى اى نية وحشة ؟*

*



اه حاجة كمان انا على فكرة مفيش مشاركة ليا جبت سيرة الراجل الغربى خالص ولا قارنته بالشرقى معرفش انتو جبتو المقارنة ديه منين 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*مانا بقولك انا مش بتكلم عليكى بشكل خاص ليه اخدتى الكلام عليكى :d:d*

*



الراجل الغربى بالنسبه لى عنده حاجات اه كويسة عن الراجل الشرقى بس طبعا هو انسان وعنده عيوب بردو هو مش مثالى ابدا مفيش حد مثالى او كامل 

واهدا وبالراحة علينا 


أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يفتح عليكى يا اختاه
بارك الله فيكى و ازادك من ميزان حسناتك و جعل مسواكى الجنة بأذن الله*


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *حبيب قلبى يا كويبيد*
> *بالنسبة للموضوع*
> *انا مش مع السيطرة او فرض انا بحب ايه و بكره ايه على المحبوبة*
> *لان العلاقة فى النهاية هى : "تكامل" اكتر منها "توافق"*
> ...


*
ههههههههههه
مش عارفة ليه عندي احساس انك بتعلق على كلامي 
بس بص يا كريتيك 

صح معرفتنا للرجال لم تتعدى الـ 6 أو الـ 5 
بس مش تنسى اننا عايشين في مجتمع كل ما يدور فيه نسمع فيه ! 

يعني احنا او انا شخصيا مش بتكلم بس عن اللي تعاملت معاهم بس 
كنت بتكلم عن الرجل اللي بشوفه في الشارع في الكلية في المدرسة في اي مكان في المجتمع !

انا لم أقل انهم جميعا هكذا بس الاغلب منهم 

و بالراحة علينااااا اذا انت مقهور طاق احنا مقهورين طاقيييييييين 
لانه كله جاي علينا احنا الفتيات اللي عايشين في هذا المجمتع الذي يقهر المرأة في كل شيء 

سلام و نعمة اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## Critic (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا يا روزيتا مقصدكيش انتى بس انا بناقش الفكر اللى متعمم فى معظم اراء الطرف الاخر*



> *صح معرفتنا للرجال لم لم تتعدى الـ 6 أو الـ 5
> بس مش تنسى اننا عايشين في مجتمع كل ما يدور فيه نسمع فيه !
> 
> *




*لا مش كل ما يدور تسمعى بيه*
*انتى بتسمعى السئ فقط لان ده الاكث انتشارا*
*طول عمرك تسمعى كيف خان الرجل المرأة لكن هل سمعتى يوما ان رجلا كان مخلصا حتى النهاية ؟*
*لا*
*مش لانه مش موجود لكن لان ده مش خبر يدعو للانتشار !!*



> *يعني احنا او انا شخصيا مش بتكلم بس عن اللي تعاملت معاهم بس
> كنت بتكلم عن الرجل اللي بشوفه في الشارع في الكلية في المدرسة في اي مكان في المجتمع !
> *



*هل اتعاملتى مع كل دول بعمق و اكتشفتى انهم عديمى الاحساس الخ الخ من الصفات ؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*كريتك ياغالى انا بلوم على المرأة لانها هى الى بتربى 

بس المرأة الشرقية هى نتاج مجتمع ذكورى  

كريتك انت مش هتصدق لو قولتلك ان المرأة نفسها نظرتها عن نفسها نفس نظرة الراجل الشرقى ليها, ليه ؟ 

لان مجتمعنا مجتمع ذكورى والراجل هو الى بيحط قوانين المجتمع الذكورى 

كريتك ياغالى انا اخدت وقت علشان اطلع الجراثيم الى كانت فى دماغى عن نفسى الى حطها فى دماغى المجتمع 

انا نفسى مكنتش مصدقة انى بنى ادمه ههههههه
طبعا مش للدرجة ديه

بس انا عايزة اقولك ان المرأة الشرقيه صورتها الذاتيه عن نفسها اكتسبتها واقتنعت بيها وصدقتها وعلمتها لولادها من المجتمع الذكورى بقوانينه الذكوريه 

ماما لما هتسمع عن بنت عايشة لوحدها هتفكر بنفس عقليه المجتمع الذكورى الى بيعتبر المرأة مصدر شر وسهلة الانحلال وعلشان كده مينفعش تتساب لوحدها

وكلها افتراضات بدون دليل فأنت لو فكرت فى الفكرة بتجرد مش هتلاقى ان الفكرة نفسها فى حد ذاتها غلط لان فكرة ان حد يعيش لوحده فى حد ذاتها مش شر ولا نجاسة لكن الشر والنجاسة هو فى تفكير المجتمع المهووس بالجنس الى تفكيره يفتقد للبراءة  

مع ان انت لو فكرت بعدل هتلاقى ان المرأة الشرقيه اكثر قدرة من الرجل على ضبط نفسها فهى تتعرض للاغراءات ورغم كده بتحافظ على نفسها 

المجتمع انكر عليها حتى مجرد التعبير عن مشاعرها البريئة ناحية اى شخص فهى اكثر انضباطا وحفاظا على نفسها من الرجل الى اساء استخدام الحرية والدلع المقدم ليه من المجتمع 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد ذكي اوي علي فكره يا اخ مزاجانجي ههههههههههههههههههههه بجد*

*جزاك الله خيرا عنا و كتر حورياتك *​


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *رد ذكي اوي علي فكره يا اخ مزاجانجي ههههههههههههههههههههه بجد*
> 
> *جزاك الله خيرا عنا و كتر حورياتك *​


ايه ده بجد عجبك الرد ده انا مبرشمه صدقينى:fun_lol:


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

واضح ان العلاقه اللى حكيتها عملت بلبله فى الموضوع وخليت الردود تخش فى اشياء شخصيه ليا
مع انها كانت مجرد مدخل للموضوع وليست الموضوع ذاته
عموماً
سأعود للرد على كل مشاركه على حد


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *موضوعك جميل اووي
> الراجل الشرقي في طباعو متسلط اوي لدرجة انو بياذي الست
> مش كلهم طبعااا بس الاغلبيه
> اللي انت حكيتو عن تجبرتك جميل جدااا والبنت دي تفكيرها سليم اوي وانثى بمعنى الكلمه
> ...



حقيقى عجبنى ردك جدااا واديتك تقيم عليه


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :t9::t9:




:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> انا احتج على متمرده :t32:​




:new6:
طبعا هو عنوان مش اكتر لان طبعا انتى عارفه انى مش بحب التعميم


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *أكثر شيء بكرهه في الرجل الشرقي انه عقله سميييييك و ما بيستوعب متطلبات الفتاة
> و شي تاني انه عصبي و بيعصب على اتفه الامور :thnk0001:
> 
> احم احم طبعا مش الكل بس الاغلبية كده :act23:
> مررررررسي يا مينا موضوع روعة و متابعة اكييييد ​*



سميك ههههههه
بس انتى مردتيش على سؤال الموضوع الاساسى



+ cupid + قال:


> *هل لو تم تغرييب الرجال الشرقيين بمعنى لو *
> *حولنا الرجاله الشرقيين بطباعهم المتخلفه دى زى ما انتو متخيلين الى رجال شرقيين*
> * ولكن بطباع غربيه *
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا الموضوع التانى اثار فضولى فحبيت اعرف اجابة السوال واعتقد ده عادى !!!!
ثانياً السوال الاساسى فى الموضوع ده


+ cupid + قال:


> *هل لو تم تغرييب الرجال الشرقيين بمعنى لو *
> *حولنا الرجاله الشرقيين بطباعهم المتخلفه دى زى ما انتو متخيلين الى رجال شرقيين*
> * ولكن بطباع غربيه *
> 
> ...




مش علاقتى بالبنت وبالرغم من كده هجاوب على كل ما يتعلق بشخصى




girgis2 قال:


> *سلامتك يادماغي*
> *بقى بعد موضوع الرجل الشرقي ده هتعملوا موضوع تاني عن البنت الشرقية*
> *يلا كلنا لها*
> *بس هو في حاجة يا أخ مينا في تجربتك دي:*
> ...



يبقى انهى الافضل الشرقى ولا الغربى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> سميك ههههههه
> بس انتى مردتيش على سؤال الموضوع الاساسى



*ممممممم
هقول جوابي و أمري لربي :vava:

الصراحة الصراحة الرجل الشرقي افضل بكتيرررر من الرجل الغربي 
لانه الرجل الشرقي ليه مبادئ و قيم بعكس الرجل الغربي 
المجتمع الغربي كما نسمع عنه مجتمع يخلو من القيم الى حد ما و يعيش الحياة بسطحية ( طبعا من غير تعميم ) 

يعجبني في الرجل الشرقي :
- اهتمامه في المرأة و معاملته لها على انها ملك له و هذا شيء رائع لو لم يصل الى السيطرة 
- غيرته على كل شيء يخصه فكيف الحال لو كانت حبيبته او زوجته 
-  اهتمامه بأدق تفاصيل حياة المرأة التي تخصه 

بصراحة كل ما سبق يعجبني بشرط عدم التعدي على حرية المرأة فهي ايضا تحتاج الى متنفس لكي تبادله نفس الاهتمام و لكن بطريقتها 

فطريقة المرأة في الاهتمام تختلف تماما عن الرجل 

و بس كده :smile02​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *بص يا اخي الفاضل*​
> *انا مش امرأه متمرده
> 
> وانا مقولتش على كل شرقيه متمرد
> ...



بعد كل المشاركه دى مردتيش على سوال الموضوع الاساسى



+ cupid + قال:


> *هل لو تم تغرييب الرجال الشرقيين بمعنى لو *
> *حولنا الرجاله الشرقيين بطباعهم المتخلفه دى زى ما انتو متخيلين الى رجال شرقيين*
> * ولكن بطباع غربيه *
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> لا شك طبعاً يا كيوبيد أن موضوعك هيثير كثير من الجدل سيستقطب أراء دون الأخري ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




نورتنى يا زاما


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*بعد طريقه الرد الحاده دي و تهديدك ان تعليقك علي احدي جملي هيكون تعليق مش لطيف انا انسحب*

*و انا ردي واضح وضوح الشمس علي فكره*

*الاخ زاما فهمني و علق صح*

*كنت اتمني انك تعلق باسلوب افضل من كدا*

*وبعدين كلمه اخينا بقولها هزار مش اهانه ليك لاني ما اهنتش حد هنا*

*بس فعلا اسلوبك في الرد عليا قاسي اوي *

*ما تنط من الشاشه تضربني بالمره*

*انا اعلن انسحابي اريح لي و اريح لك و المناقشه عالنت لن تغير نظره اي شخص فينا عن الحياه لان نظرته نابعه من وسطه و تجربته*

*سلام الرب ليك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه بقى الموضوع بتاعى عمل ده كله ياكيوبيد ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> طبعا تقصدنى انا بالمتمردة صح هههههههه ؟ يالهوى ده انتو بهدلتونى
> 
> ...




بصى يا نانسى مشاركتك بتوحيلى انك بتتكلمى على شخص تانى غيرى 
لو هو ده الرجل الشرقى من وجهة نظركم فاقدر اقولكم الرجل الشرقى مش كده
انا مثلا لما جيت عملت قوانين لعلاقتى القوانين دى مكنتش بتطبق عليها هى بس
لان لو عملت كده هحس اللى معايا مجرد عبده وانا طبعا مش هحب عبده
اى حاجه انا بعملها هى مسموح ليها تعملها
ولان انا انسان وهى انسانه فده الصح
ولكن انا ارفض تغريبى وانا شرقى اصيل وارفض اصلا المقارنه بينى وبين الرجل الغربى
لانى افضل منه فى حااجات كتيير انا بتكلم عن شخصى وليس عن الشرق الاوسط عموما

وبخصوص نصيحتك ممكن يأخد بيها أى شاب غيرى
لان كل حاجه عندى بتخضع لقوانين معقده جدا ولكن هذه القوانين مش بتمشى على الانثى اللى تخصنى بس لا القوانين اللى بحطها بتمشى عليا قبلها وهى صحيح قوانين غير قابله للنقاش ( شرقى بقى )


----------



## girgis2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*شعره رفيعه بين ده وده !!!!!!!!
معلش فكر فى الكلام تانى
لانه مش شعره ولا حاجه زى ما انت متخيل
*​ 
*خلاص مادام الفرق واضح أنا متفق معاك*
* 

**بنت ومجتمع شرقى ومش مسئوله من حد!!!!!!!!
هو حضرتك مصرى ؟

أنا قصدي أقول ان ممكن يكون دا شيء طبيعي انها اتعودت خلاص ان لازم يبقى في رقيب على كل تصرفاتها فلما سيبتها على راحتها حست ان دا وضع جديد عليها*​ 
*أنا أسف لو تدخلت في شيء شخصي*
*ونقفل النقطة دي عشان دي حاجة شخصية

يبقى انهى الافضل الشرقى ولا الغربى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

الأفضل ان الشرقي يفضل شرقي طبعا بس مع تعديل بسيط ان ميبقاش في تفرقة على حسب النوع أو الدين أو المذهب أو حتى الرأي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *بعد طريقه الرد الحاده دي و تهديدك ان تعليقك علي احدي جملي هيكون تعليق مش لطيف انا انسحب*
> 
> *و انا ردي واضح وضوح الشمس علي فكره*
> 
> ...




فين التهديد ده يا تروث؟
كلامى مش هيبقى لطيف هل بتعتبرى ده تهديد
عموما انا مغلطش فيكِ بالرغم من انك غلطى فيا





> * الرجل الشرقي ملتوي مش مستقيم في مشاعر*



تنسحبى او لا دى حاجه ترجعلك ولكن انا مغلطش فيك ومستحيل اغلط فى واحده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحب اجيب لحضرتك عينات من الكلام القاسي جدا في الرد و العصبيه المفرطه؟؟؟*​ 
انتى هتعملى تعريف جديد للتمرد من عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟​

لانى لو علقت عليه هيكون تعليقى مش لطيف ​ 
*عمر ما ثووابت الشرق هتنهار بين يوم وليله*
*انتى بتحلمى *​

*أخينا !!!!!!!!!!*​ 


*ما بالراحه يا اخي الفاضل ايه لزمه الكلام بالاسلوب دا ما ناس كتير علقت بشكل علمي بدون كم العصبيه دي كلها و كان حتما فيه اسلوب اهدي للرد*​ 
*و فعلا دي حاجه ترجع لي و بما انها شئ يرجع لي لا يمكن ان انطبقت السماء علي الارض اشارك في موضوع لحضرتك مع احترامي ليك*​ 
*استودعك الله*​ 
*سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
> اما بعد
> فانت مخطأ يا حج كيوبيد فاوامرك و شروطك عليها فيها ظلم لمن احبتك و اسمحلى افسرلك التفسير العلمى لما حدث
> ...



هرد عليك يا مزاجنجى
بالرغم ان مشاركتك كلها فى اشياء تخصنى مع ان الموضوع مش هو ده
مشاركتك كلها انت بتتكلم فيها عن حد تانى غيرى مش انا ، انا مش بى اوامر وشروط
ولو اديت اوامر وشروط هتبقى واجبة التنفيذ لانها هتكون خاليه من اى اخطاء
وطبعا لانك تخيلت العلاقه اللى كانت بينا  ، كانت  بين عبده ومعبود
فبما انك بنيت كل شى على حاجه غلط فكل استنتجاتك اللى بينتها برضه غلط
مفيش حاجه واحده فى المشاركه يعلم الله انت كتبتها وكانت صح 

اخر سطور مشاركتك بس هما اللى يعتبرو اقرب لشخصيتى ولكن مع فارق بسيط
هو انها مينفعش اصلا تخرج من غير مكون انا عارف بكل خطوه من خطوتها 
انا ببقى عارفها
وكمان هى بتبقى عارفه كل خطوه من خطواتى ، زى ما انا عاوزه تعمل انا كمان بعمل اللى بقولها عليه تعمله


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *تحب اجيب لحضرتك عينات من الكلام القاسي جدا في الرد و العصبيه المفرطه؟؟؟*​
> انتى هتعملى تعريف جديد للتمرد من عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> 
> لانى لو علقت عليه هيكون تعليقى مش لطيف ​
> ...



مع انى يعلم الله كل الكلام اللى انتى قريتيه ده قريتيه بعين تانيه غير اللى مكتوب على اساسه
الا انى انا اللى  شايف  ردود حضرتك هى اللى قاسيه مش ردى على ردودك
وسواء كنتى هتردى فى موضوعاتى ولا لا زى ما قولت لحضرتك ده شىء يخصك لوحدك
والدنيا علمتنى انها مبتقفش على حد ، برضه مع كامل احترامى لشخصك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *حبيب قلبى يا كويبيد*
> *بالنسبة للموضوع*
> *انا مش مع السيطرة او فرض انا بحب ايه و بكره ايه على المحبوبة*
> *لان العلاقة فى النهاية هى : "تكامل" اكتر منها "توافق"*
> ...


صدقنى كلمتين من الاخر يا بوب
بس انا بختلف معاك فى نقطه واحده وهى انى فى حاجات انا مش بحبها وهى مينفعش تعملها نهائيا ومش هيكون فيها نقاش لانها من مبادئى واساس شخصيتى فمش هلغى نفسى عشان خاطرها


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هرد عليك يا مزاجنجى
> بالرغم ان مشاركتك كلها فى اشياء تخصنى مع ان الموضوع مش هو ده
> مشاركتك كلها انت بتتكلم فيها عن حد تانى غيرى مش انا ، انا مش بى اوامر وشروط
> ولو اديت اوامر وشروط هتبقى واجبة التنفيذ لانها هتكون خاليه من اى اخطاء
> ...


وماله يا حج كيوبيد بص يا حج
اول شئ لما كتبت الرد ده انا كتبت الرد على الموقف اللى انت حكيته و مكنتش بتكلم عنك شخصيا انا كنت بتكلم عن الموقف عامة يعنى ازاى انه كان غلط فرض السيطرة على الانسانة اللى بتحبها لمجرد حب السيطرة و البنت اللى بتطيع اوامرالرجل علشان بتحبه بس بيجى عليها وقت بتحس انها تحولت من انسانة لشئ مملوك للشخص الذى احبته و اعتقدت انه يحبها لذاتها و ليس للسيطرة عليها و كيف انها اذا ملت من هذه السطرة و ارادت التحرر لا تستطيع سوى الرجوع لانها تعودت على شئ اصبح روتينى
و طبعا انتقدت الرجل الذى يعتقد ان من حقه معرفة تفاصيل حياة المراة و السيطرة عليها لمجرد ارتباطه بها بدبلة وهم مجرد مخطوبين وان هو ملوش حق يستجوبها لانها لسة تحت رعاية اهلها و ممكن العلاقة دى متستمرش و ينفصلو يعنى ارتباط شكلى مش واقعى ومش رسمى
و قلت كمان ان الحب الحقيقي مشاركة الاثنين فى كل شئ بمعنى ان يقول لها اين ذهب و بالتالى هى ستقول له و وجود الثقة المتبادلة بينهما مع الحب
و بخصوص ان النقطة الاخيرة دى صح و ان اللى فوق كان غلط فدى غلطتك انت علشان كتبت الموضوع من غير ما تبين موقفك بالظبط انت خدت الموضوع و بينته انك المتحكم المسيطر و مقلتش انك بتتبادل معاها افكارك و انك بتقولها رايح فين و جى منين و تشاركها تفاصيل حياتك زى ما انت قلتلها تقولك كل تفاصيل حياتها جاية منين و رحتى فين و سامحنى لو كنت فهمت مشاركتى غلط بس انا حبيت انبهك و انبه اى واحد هنا انه يقع فى غلطة زى دى


----------



## Basilius (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*طب صلوا ع النبي بئة خلاص *


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Critic قال:


> *حبيب قلبى يا كويبيد*
> *بالنسبة للموضوع*
> *انا مش مع السيطرة او فرض انا بحب ايه و بكره ايه على المحبوبة*
> *لان العلاقة فى النهاية هى : "تكامل" اكتر منها "توافق"*
> ...





Nancy2 قال:


> *ياساتر ياساتر ياكريتك ده انت قلبك اسود اوى ياراجل ههههه
> 
> انا حاسه ان انا اخدت قلمين فى مشاركتك ديه ههههههههه بالناحة يابنى بالناحه احنا بنتناقش
> 
> ...





Critic قال:


> *محدش يمسكنى*
> *سيبينى يا شيخة دى الدنيا قل خيرها خلاص هههههههههه*
> 
> *لا لا انتى هتفتكرى فونتى عصبى بس هو على ارض الواقع عادى مكنتش متعصب و انا بكتب :d:d*
> ...





Rosetta قال:


> *
> ههههههههههه
> مش عارفة ليه عندي احساس انك بتعلق على كلامي
> بس بص يا كريتيك
> ...





Critic قال:


> *لا يا روزيتا مقصدكيش انتى بس انا بناقش الفكر اللى متعمم فى معظم اراء الطرف الاخر*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




سعيد بالمناقشه الجميله اللى دارت بينكم واعتقد كريتك قام بالواجب
فيما عدا اخر مشاركه
واقتصار للوقت ساترك هذه المشاركه ايضا ً للاخ كرتيك
ولانها كانت رداً على رده


Nancy2 قال:


> *كريتك ياغالى انا بلوم على المرأة لانها هى الى بتربى
> 
> بس المرأة الشرقية هى نتاج مجتمع ذكورى
> 
> ...








+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *رد ذكي اوي علي فكره يا اخ مزاجانجي ههههههههههههههههههههه بجد*
> 
> *جزاك الله خيرا عنا و كتر حورياتك *​




هو فعلا رده عجبنى جدا وكنت هعمل برده لو كانت استنتجاته اللى استنتجه صح



Mzajnjy قال:


> ايه ده بجد عجبك الرد ده انا مبرشمه صدقينى:fun_lol:



طلعت بليد يا مان كمان :hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ممممممم
> هقول جوابي و أمري لربي :vava:
> 
> الصراحة الصراحة الرجل الشرقي افضل بكتيرررر من الرجل الغربي
> ...



مشاركه جميله جدا وهو ده اللى المفروض الرجل الشرقى يعمله
نورتى يا روز



girgis2 قال:


> *شعره رفيعه بين ده وده !!!!!!!!
> معلش فكر فى الكلام تانى
> لانه مش شعره ولا حاجه زى ما انت متخيل
> *​
> ...




نورتنى اخى الفاضل 


mzajnjy قال:


> وماله يا حج كيوبيد بص يا حج
> اول شئ لما كتبت الرد ده انا كتبت الرد على الموقف اللى انت حكيته و مكنتش بتكلم عنك شخصيا انا كنت بتكلم عن الموقف عامة يعنى ازاى انه كان غلط فرض السيطرة على الانسانة اللى بتحبها لمجرد حب السيطرة و البنت اللى بتطيع اوامرالرجل علشان بتحبه بس بيجى عليها وقت بتحس انها تحولت من انسانة لشئ مملوك للشخص الذى احبته و اعتقدت انه يحبها لذاتها و ليس للسيطرة عليها و كيف انها اذا ملت من هذه السطرة و ارادت التحرر لا تستطيع سوى الرجوع لانها تعودت على شئ اصبح روتينى
> و طبعا انتقدت الرجل الذى يعتقد ان من حقه معرفة تفاصيل حياة المراة و السيطرة عليها لمجرد ارتباطه بها بدبلة وهم مجرد مخطوبين وان هو ملوش حق يستجوبها لانها لسة تحت رعاية اهلها و ممكن العلاقة دى متستمرش و ينفصلو يعنى ارتباط شكلى مش واقعى ومش رسمى
> و قلت كمان ان الحب الحقيقي مشاركة الاثنين فى كل شئ بمعنى ان يقول لها اين ذهب و بالتالى هى ستقول له و وجود الثقة المتبادلة بينهما مع الحب
> و بخصوص ان النقطة الاخيرة دى صح و ان اللى فوق كان غلط فدى غلطتك انت علشان كتبت الموضوع من غير ما تبين موقفك بالظبط انت خدت الموضوع و بينته انك المتحكم المسيطر و مقلتش انك بتتبادل معاها افكارك و انك بتقولها رايح فين و جى منين و تشاركها تفاصيل حياتك زى ما انت قلتلها تقولك كل تفاصيل حياتها جاية منين و رحتى فين و سامحنى لو كنت فهمت مشاركتى غلط بس انا حبيت انبهك و انبه اى واحد هنا انه يقع فى غلطة زى دى



ولا يهمك يعمنا عادى حصل خير




dioscorus قال:


> *طب صلوا ع النبي بئة خلاص *




الف صلاه يمعلم


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتقد انا رديت على كل المشاركات اللى فى الموضوع
هسييب الموضوع لحد اخر اليوم
لتكتمل مناقشات الاخ كريتك مع الاخت نانسى والاخت روز
وبعدها سأغلق الموضوع 
سلام المسيح


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> طلعت بليد يا مان كمان :hlp:


لا يا مان انا بعمل عكس وصية الرسول اللى بتقول " من غشنا فليس منا " وانا بغش اهو يبقى مش منهم و الله اعلم:99::smile01


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ولا يهمك يعمنا عادى حصل خير


و النبي يا شيخ ما تزعل نفسك و المصحف حلفتك بالغالى اهون:fun_lol:


----------



## girgis2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*قبل ما تغلق الموضوع أخي مينا في بيت شعر بصرف النظر عن قائله بس عاجبني جدا*

*وبيتفق برضة مع كلامك وكلام باقي الأخوة*

*لا تنه عن خلقٍ وتأتي مثله ... عارٌ عليك إذا فعلت عظيم*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> لا يا مان انا بعمل عكس وصية الرسول اللى بتقول " من غشنا فليس منا " وانا بغش اهو يبقى مش منهم و الله اعلم:99::smile01




هههههههه وماله فكره برضه


Mzajnjy قال:


> و النبي يا شيخ ما تزعل نفسك و المصحف حلفتك بالغالى اهون:fun_lol:



وحياة الغالى ما زعلان




girgis2 قال:


> *قبل ما تغلق الموضوع أخي مينا في بيت شعر بصرف النظر عن قائله بس عاجبني جدا*
> 
> *وبيتفق برضة مع كلامك وكلام باقي الأخوة*
> 
> *لا تنه عن خلقٍ وتأتي مثله ... عارٌ عليك إذا فعلت عظيم*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بصى يا نانسى مشاركتك بتوحيلى انك بتتكلمى على شخص تانى غيرى
> لو هو ده الرجل الشرقى من وجهة نظركم فاقدر اقولكم الرجل الشرقى مش كده
> انا مثلا لما جيت عملت قوانين لعلاقتى القوانين دى مكنتش بتطبق عليها هى بس
> لان لو عملت كده هحس اللى معايا مجرد عبده وانا طبعا مش هحب عبده
> ...



*كيوبيد عندى سؤالين ليك :

1- انت متأكد ان القوانين الى انت حطتها انت كمان كنت ماشى عليها ؟ ايه رأيك لو انت خرجت فى يوم وروحت مكان ومقولتلهاش انت روحت فين وجت هى عاتبتك وقالتلك انت ازاى مقولتليش انت رايح فين فأنت اتعصبت وقوللتلها انتى مالك اروح مكان ما انا عايز انا راجل ههههههه هى هتسكت لان كلمة انا راجل بتحل اى مشكلة او معضله فى مجتمعنا 

انت حطيت القوانين وبتقول انك كنت ماشى عليها زيها بس ياغالى لانك راجل فى المجتمع الخشبى بتاعنا فأنت عندك فرصة لكسر القوانين والخروج منها من غير ماحد يكلمك 
انت لو كسرت القوانين هى نفسها ممكن تعتبر ان ده عادى لمجرد انك راجل (لان هى نفسها متربية بعقليه ذكوريه ) لكن لو هى كسرت القوانين لا انت هتعديهالها ولا المجتمع 
فهمت الفرق ؟

تعالى اقلب الموقف كده ورد انت على نفسك 

2- هفترض انك كنت ماشى على القوانين زيك زيها , بس مين الى حط القوانين ؟ مش انت ؟ هل كنت هتقبل لو هى الى حطت القوانين مش انت ؟ انت بتمشى على القوانين الى انت حاططها علشان انت حاططها بس تقبل ان هى الى تحطلك القوانين ؟

سلام
*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *كيوبيد عندى سؤالين ليك :
> 
> 1- انت متأكد ان القوانين الى انت حطتها انت كمان كنت ماشى عليها ؟
> 
> ...




بالفعل انا قبلت ده
لان اى علاقه جديده بدون خطوط حمرا تبقى سلطه وانا معنديش سلطه
فى حاجه  فى اى علاقه جديده بتبدء ، اسمها خطوط حمرا مينفعش حد يتعدها
والمفروض ان اى اتنين بيقيمو علاقه حب جديده بيشتركو مع بعض فى وضع الخطوط دى
والخطوط دى هى ليس اكثر من تأمين العلاقه والوصول به الى مسلكها الصحيح
يعنى مثلا انا عندى خط احمر اسمه ( مينفعش فى يوم تيجى تقوليلى هشتغل )
فدى حاجه معروفه مش هنيجى بعد سنتين وتطلب منى انها تنزل تشتغل لانى انا من الاؤل قايل ان مفيش شغل وانتى وافقتى فانا كده مظلمتكيش


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههههه كيوبيد انت افترضت ان المرأة معندهاش خبرة هههههههه حكمت ليه يابنى على عقل المرأة 

انت عارف ان مخ المرأة شبكى عارف يعنى ايه شبكى ؟ يعنى تقدر تعمل اكتر من حاجة فى نفس الوقت بنفس التركيز والكيفية 

اما الراجل مخه ادراج عنده وقت للشغل ووقت للخروج ويتلخبط لو عمل اكتر من حاجة فى نفس الوقت 

تعرف ان المرأة عندها اهتمام وملاحظة كبيرة للتفاصيل والراجل مش بياخد باله من تفاصيل كتير المرأة بتاخد بالها منها 

تعرف ان المرأة عندها ذكاء عاطفى وده دلوقتى فى علم النفس يعتبر مكون اساسى من مكونات الذكاء الفردى بشكل عام 

ليه قللت من عقل المرأة وخبرتها بالشكل ده ؟ وهو مين الى خلى المرأة متطلعش وميكونش عندها خبرة فى الحياة مش الراجل هو الى حبسها ؟

تقدر تقولى واحدة معندهاش خبرة زى ماانت بتقول ازاى هتقود بيت واسرة وتربى عيال ؟ ازاى ؟ 

وبعدين ليه انت دايما هتطلع صح ؟ انت مش بتغلط ولا ايه ؟

ومردتش على سؤالى بردو مين الى حط القوانين انت ولا هى ؟
وكنت هتقبل لو هى الى حطتها ؟

ياغالى انت كنت ملتزم بالقوانين وانت معاها لانك فى عقلك الباطن عارف ومتأكد انك تقدر تكسر القوانين فى اى وقت ومحدش هيقولك حاجة والاحساس ده بيديك راحة نفسية ويخليك تلتزم بالقوانين وانت مرتاح ومش مضغوط

اما هى فى عقلها عارفة ومتأكده انها متقدرش تكسر القوانين لانك انت مش هتعديها ولا المجتمع هيعديها 

فهمت الفرق فى الاحساس ؟ فهمت الضغط النفسى ؟ فهمت الفرق بين الى بيلتزم بالقوانين لان ده اختياره وبيعمله براحة نفسية وبين الى بيلتزم بالقوانين لانه عارف انه لو خرج عنها يبقى مجنون ومنحرف ؟ فهمت الضغط العصبى والنفسى ؟

سلام
*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههه كيوبيد انت افترضت ان المرأة معندهاش خبرة هههههههه حكمت ليه يابنى على عقل المرأة
> 
> انا اقصد الخبره الحياتيه والخبره الحياتيه هى ممكن تكتسب ولكن تعايشها بيدى نتائج افضل
> 
> ...




اعتقد ردى عليكى يلغى كل اللى انت قولتيه فى الاخر لانى مش انا بس اللى بحط القوانين
عموما الضغط النفسى والعصبى اللى بتتكلمى عليه ده بيكمن فى اختيار شريك للحياه بطريقه غلط


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يا حج كيوبيد الاخت نانسى رضى الله عنها عاوزة تقولك ان مخ الراجل بنتيوم 1 و مخ البنت كور تو دول و الله اعلم


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*كيوبيد كلامى عن الدراسات وان عقل المرأة شبكى ده كلام موثق وعلمى متقدرش تنفى الشئ العلمى 

انا مقولتش الراجل معندوش ملاحظة لا عنده ولكن فى الاغلب المرأة عندها اكتر ده العلم هو الى بيقول مش انا 

هههههه دايما مشكلة مجتمعنا انه بيعامل المرأة على انها طفله مبتفهمش ومتعرفش حاجة فى الحياة ونسيوا هؤلاء العلماء الافذاذ ان المرأة الى معندهاش خبرة ديه هى الى ربتهم وطلعتهم رجالة

واذا كان المرأة زمان مكانش عندها خبرة ده لانها كانت عايشة فى الكهف علشان الراجل كان حابسها فيه لانه بيخاف منها بيخاف من نجاحها بيخاف من ذكاءها بيحس بتهديد لرجولته لو كانت هى اذكى او اقوى منه 
بيحس برجولته وقوته فى ممارسة القهر عليها 

لكن دلوقتى الوضع اختلف والمرأة خرجت من الكهف الحمدلله وبقى عندها خبرة فى الحياة 

المرأة دلوقتى بتقود دول واحنا لسه بنعتبرها طفلة معندهاش خبرة ونسينا انها بقت متعلمة ومثقفة وبتشتغل كمان وبتروح وبتيجى 

وليه انت مش دايما بتغلط ؟ ليه ؟ اى انسان بيغلط وبيغلط كتير كمان سواء ولد او بنت 

سلام 




*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> يا حج كيوبيد الاخت نانسى رضى الله عنها عاوزة تقولك ان مخ الراجل بنتيوم 1 و مخ البنت كور تو دول و الله اعلم




*يامزجانجى ارحمنى يامزجانجى هموت من الضحك حرام عليك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك ياشيخ هتموتنى ناقصة عمر ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> يا حج كيوبيد الاخت نانسى رضى الله عنها عاوزة تقولك ان مخ الراجل بنتيوم 1 و مخ البنت كور تو دول و الله اعلم



ده محصلش بنتيوم ون ههههههههه


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يامزجانجى ارحمنى يامزجانجى هموت من الضحك حرام عليك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك ياشيخ هتموتنى ناقصة عمر ههههههههههههههههه*


مهو هنج من كتر الداتا اللى عليه انتى ناسية انه بنتيوم 1 و الله اعلم:t32:


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ده محصلش بنتيوم ون ههههههههه


يا باشا بكرة يجيبو تقرير بيقول ثبت علميا ان الراجل معندوش مخ ولا كبدة حتى و عنده نقص رامات و كارت الصوت بتاعه محروق و ضارب شيبة و منفخ مقاومات:fun_lol:


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يا خوفى يا بدران وانا ماشى مع الجو اسقط ويندوز و النسخة تقع فى وسط الشارع


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> مهو هنج من كتر الداتا اللى عليه انتى ناسية انه بنتيوم 1 و الله اعلم:t32:




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش ممكن انت تحفة بجد هههههههههههههه 
يابنى انتو هتقولونى كلام مقولتهوش ليه بس ؟ هو انا قولت الراجل مش بيفهم لاسمح الله انتو زعلتو علشان جبتلكو دراسات واحنا منزعلش من السنين الى قالو فيها علينا اغبيا ومش بنفهم من غير دليل ههههههههههههه

الراجل على عينى وعلى راسى وانا بحترمه وبطلبمنه يحترمنى هو كمان 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبدئيا بحييك يا مووون على طرحك للموضوع ده وبحييى كل اللى شارك فيه حتى لو كنت مختلفه مع البعض فى افكارهم ولكنه شىء طبيعى
ويا ريت تسمحلى بالتعليق على بعض النقاط
اول ما بدءت العلاقه ده كانت مينفعش تعمل حاجه غير لما تقولى وده طبعا كان احد شروطى
لفتت نظرى العباره دى فى موضوعك جدااا
علاقة الارتباط تختلف شكلاً ومضموناً عن اى علاقه اخرى تحتاج لعقد وتنظيم
 فكلمة شروطى وشروطها دى كلمه صعبه اوووووى لا يحتملها الحب 
نيجى بقى لفكرة الموضوع الرئيسيه وهى تمرد الفتاه الشرقيه 
بس انا مفهمتش تتمرد ازاى وعلى ايه !!
تقصد تتمرد على الاوامر والشروط اللى بيحطها الرجل الشرقى متأثراً بتجاربه وخبراته 
ولا تتمرد على الالتزامات الطبيعيه تجاه علاقتها بيه
لو التمرد الاولانى هو المقصود فده حقها الطبيعى لانها مش بترتبط بشخص علشان يعيد تشكيلها وتربيتها وتصحيح تصرفاتها 
البنت ليها شخصيتها المستقله ..ليها فكرها .. ليها حريتها طالما مش بتعمل شىء غلط
أما لو المقصود النوع التانى من التمرد يعنى هى مش ملتزمه بالاصول واخلاقيات الارتباط فده طبعا غلط
+ بالنسبه لوضع الرجل الشرقى على كفة الميزان وفى الطرف الاخر الرجل الغربى فده كلام مش مظبوط 
لو المقصود هنا المقارنه بين عقد الرجل الشرقى وحبه للتملك وللسيطره
وما بين لا مبالاة الرجل الغربى بتصرفات الانسانه اللى مرتبط بيها
انا عن نفسى ارفض الاتنين وارفض عمل مقارنه من الاساس
فليس كل رجل شرقى يحمل هذه المواصفات وليس كل رجل غربى هو انسان مبتذل
فهناك شرقيين على درجه كبيره من الوعى والفهم الصحيح للعلاقه ويحترمون المرأه وفكرها ولا يتعاملون معها من منطلق انها مجرد تابع ومتلقى للاوامر 
وليس كل رجل غربى منحل
التفاهم هو كلمة السر وراء اى علاقة ناجحه 
بالتفاهم تسير الامور بكل بساطه يضحى الرجل من اجل اسعاد المرأه وتضحى المرأه من اجل ارضاء من تحبه
لا يفرض اى طرف على الاخر شروط ولا اوامر 
فما يفعله اى طرف هو نابع عن حب وبكامل الاراده وليس عن خوف او مجرد محاولة ارضاء بلا اقتناع
تحياتى *


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *كيوبيد كلامى عن الدراسات وان عقل المرأة شبكى ده كلام موثق وعلمى متقدرش تنفى الشئ العلمى
> 
> 
> انا مليش دعوه بالكلام ده كله انا ليا دعوه باللى انا شايفه
> ...



والله انا مقولتش انى مش بغلط ولكن غلطى مش كتيير وكمان
من النوع اللى بيتعلم من اخطاءه يعنى مينفعش اكرر نفس الغلط مرتين


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> يا باشا بكرة يجيبو تقرير بيقول ثبت علميا ان الراجل معندوش مخ ولا كبدة حتى و عنده نقص رامات و كارت الصوت بتاعه محروق و ضارب شيبة و منفخ مقاومات:fun_lol:



ههههههه عادى تحب اعملك تقرير ناو
اننا الافضل بلا منازع وانزلهولك فى الويكى :new4:


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*هو انا كل موضوع الاقى نفسى فى اخرة
دنا بقالى اسبوع بتابع موضوع الرجل الشرقى
الاقى البنت الشرقية
منك لله متابع
موضوع جميل بجد
ربنا يكرمنا ونبقى غرييبين بمخ شرقى*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههه عادى تحب اعملك تقرير ناو
> اننا الافضل بلا منازع وانزلهولك فى الويكى :new4:


طب خلى بالك يا باشا وانت بتكتب التقرير فى الويكي تهنج يا صديقى ده احنا طلعنا موديل قديم واحنا مش عارفين


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> والله انا مقولتش انى مش بغلط ولكن غلطى مش كتيير وكمان
> من النوع اللى بيتعلم من اخطاءه يعنى مينفعش اكرر نفس الغلط مرتين



*بدأت التريقة ياكيوبيد والاستخفاف بكلامى 

انا معنديش ردود معتادة ولا حاجة انا بقول الى انا شايفاه وعارفاه ومين قالك انى كنت هقول الراجل السبب ؟

بس الطبيعى ان لما يكون الراجل بيقود المجتمع لانه مجتمع ذكورى بيكون مسئول عن حاجات كتيرة بتحصل فيه 

لكن ده مش بينفى مسئولية المرأة فى انها خضعت للذل لكن اعتقد انها دلوقتى ابتدت تخرج من الكهف ده يعنى هى عرفت غلطها وصلحته 

وانا معنديش اى اعتراض على ترتيب الله للادوار للرجل والمرأة بالعكس الترتيب ده هو المناسب لتركيبة كل واحد فيهم 

لكن انا عندى اعتراض على تحقير المرأة ووضع ليها قوانين هى ملزمة تمشى عليها رغم ان الراجل مش بيمشى عليها 

انا اعترض على ان الغلط يبقى غلط لايغتفر لو عملته بنت ويبقى طيش ولعب عيال لو عمله ولد 

اعترض على المراقبة الاخلاقية المستمرة لتصرفات البنت 
وكأنها بمجرد ماهيسبوها شويه هتنحرف 

سلام
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هو انا كل موضوع الاقى نفسى فى اخرة
> دنا بقالى اسبوع بتابع موضوع الرجل الشرقى
> الاقى البنت الشرقية
> منك لله متابع
> ...


مفيش مخ شرقى ينفع مخ و كلاوى؟:thnk0001:


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> مفيش مخ شرقى ينفع مخ و كلاوى؟:thnk0001:


خليك على العيد ياريس
:nunu0000::nunu0000:

​


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *بدأت التريقة ياكيوبيد والاستخفاف بكلامى
> 
> انا معنديش ردود معتادة ولا حاجة انا بقول الى انا شايفاه وعارفاه ومين قالك انى كنت هقول الراجل السبب ؟
> 
> ...


منك لله يا قاسم يا بن امين كرم الله وجهك
​


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلااااااااااااااص يا جماعة كل الناس خير و بركة :smile01​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبدئيا بحييك يا مووون على طرحك للموضوع ده وبحييى كل اللى شارك فيه حتى لو كنت مختلفه مع البعض فى افكارهم ولكنه شىء طبيعى
> ويا ريت تسمحلى بالتعليق على بعض النقاط
> اول ما بدءت العلاقه ده كانت مينفعش تعمل حاجه غير لما تقولى وده طبعا كان احد شروطى
> لفتت نظرى العباره دى فى موضوعك جدااا
> ...




اخر سطور مشاركتك متفق تمام معاكى فيهم وكان فيهم المفيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2010)

> صدقينى يا دونا اى حاجه مش منظمه وملهاش قوانين من وجهة نظرى هتبقى زى الاشه فى وجه الرييييييييييييح​



*لا يا موون ولا اسمها قوانين ولا شروط 
هو مسمى واحد التفاهم 
التعبيرات بتفرق *



> هو مش اعادة تربيه او تشكيل زى ما انتى فهمتى
> ولكن ايه المشكله انو يصحح تصرفات متتناسبش معاه ومع عقليته
> ولو معرفش يصححها ومقدرش يعيش معاها من غير تصحيح يبقى الحل الانفصال



*اهى دى لوحدها هخنقك عليها هههههه
يا مفترى ده انت لما بتدخل محل تشترى هدوم بتختار المناسب ليك الجاهز  على اللبس مش اللى لسه هتاخده توسعه ولا تقصره
لما تحب اختار حد جاهز ومناسب اوعى تفكر انك تاخد واحده عاجباك وتقول فيها شوية حاجات مش عاجبانى هصلحها بقى مع الوقت
غلط
لان اللى بيحب حد بيحبه بكل ما فيه عيوبه قبل مميزاته *


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *بدأت التريقة ياكيوبيد والاستخفاف بكلامى
> 
> بجد مش عارف ليه مشاركاتى انهرده بتتقرى على اساس غير اللى مكتوبه بيه
> 
> ...




سلام


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا موون ولا اسمها قوانين ولا شروط
> هو مسمى واحد التفاهم
> التعبيرات بتفرق *
> 
> ...



انا معترض جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على اللى بيحب حد بيحب بكل ما فيه حتى عيوبه
بتحسسونى انى مكنتش بحب ولا حبى ده كان صينى مثلا :new6:
عيوب ايه اللى هقبلها فى اللى بحبه هل يعنى انا مثلا اعمى ومش شايف العيوب دى ؟

وفين الانسان اللى يكون متربى فى بيئه تانيه غير البيئه بتاعتى وهلقيه متوافق معايا فى كل حاجه
لازم طبعا يحصل اعادة توافق وتأهيل للحياه مع بعض والا مستحيل اتنين يكونو من بئتين مختلفين ويعيشو مع بعض كده من غير حوار حول كل ما يؤذى الاخر


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا صديقى
الحب مش قوانين تمشى عليها انت وهى واما توافق ياما لا
اكيد حتتخنق هى من الطريقة دى
اذا كان انا اتخنقتلها
لازم تحببها فى الطريقة الى انت عايزها بطريقة الطف انها تحس انك بتحب فيها كذا وبتكرة فيها كذا
انما اسلوب التقييد والتحكم اكيد لو بتحبك حتراضيك  بس صدقنى انت الى حتتخنق لما تلاقى كل طلباتك اوامر دون خلاف فى الراى
حتحس انك واخد لا مؤاغزة يعنى( كيس جوافة)
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههه ما علينا ولكن بما انى شرقى  هفضل احط قوانين​*
*هذه العباره اهداء لكل من دافع عن الراجل الشرقى ووصفه زوراً وبهتاناً أنه شخص متفاهم يقدر المرأه ويعاملها على انها كائن مستقل 
اهداء لكل من انكر ديكتاتورية الرجل الشرقى 
ههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا صديقى
> الحب مش قوانين تمشى عليها انت وهى واما توافق ياما لا
> اكيد حتتخنق هى من الطريقة دى
> اذا كان انا اتخنقتلها
> ...




يجدعان وربنا انا مش هاخد كيس جوافه
ولكن القوانين اللى بحطها دى لتنظيم العلاقه ومش بحطها ليها هى بس لا بتبقى ليا انا كمان
وكمان يا سونى مين قالك انى مش بتناقش معاها انتو واخدين الموضوع مش زى ما هو خالص بجد


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هههههه ما علينا ولكن بما انى شرقى  هفضل احط قوانين​*
> 
> *هذه العباره اهداء لكل من دافع عن الراجل الشرقى ووصفه زوراً وبهتاناً أنه شخص متفاهم يقدر المرأه ويعاملها على انها كائن مستقل
> اهداء لكل من انكر ديكتاتورية الرجل الشرقى
> ههههههههه*



هههههههههههههه  تحفه يا دون
بس صدقينى مش بحط قوانين لوحدى بنشترك فى وضع القوانين دى
قصة القوانين ده طويله فى مره ابقى احكيهالك ياهووووز


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> يجدعان وربنا انا مش هاخد كيس جوافه
> ولكن القوانين اللى بحطها دى لتنظيم العلاقه ومش بحطها ليها هى بس لا بتبقى ليا انا كمان
> وكمان يا سونى مين قالك انى مش بتناقش معاها انتو واخدين الموضوع مش زى ما هو خالص بجد



*انا نفسى تقولى اية هى القوانين دى
قصدى خاطب ل3مرة ويمكن تعمر معايا
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا نفسى تقولى اية هى القوانين دى
> قصدى خاطب ل3مرة ويمكن تعمر معايا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*​




ده سر المهنه :t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*كيوبيد انا مزعلتش ياكيوبيد 

وانا مش هتناقش تانى لانى بمجرد عرض وجهة نظرى الناس زعلت خلاص انا واجعة دماغى ليه 

انا مش ضد الراجل الشرقى انا ضد المجتمع الذكورى 

ولا بحب الراجل الغربى بجنون لابدافع عنه لانه عنده عيوب زى اى حد تانى وانتو الى جبتو سيرة الراجل الغربى مش انا 

وانا عارفة دلوقتى كل الناس بتقول عليا ايه بينها وبين نفسها 

عارفة هيفكرو فى طريقة تفكيرى ازاى بس مش مهم انا مش بقول حاجة غلط 

سلام
*


----------



## zama (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أيه الردود دي كلها ؟؟ !! 

دي معركة فكرية  ..

ولا صالون العقاد !!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش بقولك يا كيوبيد الموضوع هيسخن  دراسات و أحصائيات ، دا كلام كبير أوي ..

سلام يا حبي ..

==

تاكسي  ...................................................


----------



## Alexander.t (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتقد كده زى الفل
وطبعا منعاً لحدوث اى مشادات جانبيه اخرى اقفله احسن 
وكل سنه والجميع بخير

يغللللللللللللق


----------

